# Post your eating pics mmmm....



## crashergs (Feb 26, 2006)

if you got some pedes mauling on juicey lil critters wed love to see em... this thread is primarly to keep us entertained when our pedes just dont feel like eating and rather take a nap with their prey


----------



## Legion (Feb 26, 2006)

I love that picture! It's adorable.


----------



## mantid (Feb 26, 2006)

Nice picture...we must add more!


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Feb 26, 2006)

I have some nice pics of my S.subspinipes mauling a mouse but I have no idea how to post them :8o


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 26, 2006)

Scolopendra55 said:
			
		

> I have some nice pics of my S.subspinipes mauling a mouse but I have no idea how to post them :8o


easiest way, i'd say, is to upload them to photobucket.com

you have to sing up for an account but it's free


after you get the pics on photobucket they make these [ IMG ] tags for you to post them on forums like this 

PM if you want help


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 26, 2006)

Good idea!  Pedes are cool but they sure do like to sleep allot.  I took this pic yesterday with plans on posting it.  S. h. castaneiceps.  Found in c. tx. last year.  Pretty little when I found it.  I think it's about a year old now.  The two big mothas are still under  ....about 5 months now!


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 26, 2006)

i've posted it before, but perhaps some ppl haven't seen it

it fits with the theme at any rate 

Ethmostigmus trigonopodus





Hi-Res

edit:

cool idea for an eyecandy thread


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 26, 2006)

Cool.  My E. trigonopodus has gotten real used to me holding it.  It didn't like it at first but it's now, definitely, the most docile pede I've handled.


----------



## crashergs (Feb 26, 2006)

nice pics guys... i finally held my polymorpha while it was eating that mealworm... very fascinating


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 26, 2006)

crashergs said:
			
		

> nice pics guys... i finally held my polymorpha while it was eating that mealworm... very fascinating


ha
fun isn't it?


----------



## 324r350 (Feb 28, 2006)

Heres an Interesting One
Its a bit out of focus
I think I said before, for some reason the stone centipedes dont eat exoskeletons
here is is making a spider cricket hollow






on a side note
I was in the woods the other day and iI was shifting a log to look for bugs (after a rainy period)
The log broke and a hibernating carpenter bee about 3" long fell out. It was twitching a little, so I brought it home and burried it on a hill area about 6" deep.  With luck it will be a local resident come spring. That doesnt happen everyday.


----------



## crashergs (Feb 28, 2006)

very nice picture dude, looks weird!!


----------



## insect714 (Feb 28, 2006)

Great pic 324, but I have one question, what is a Spider Cricket? I do not think that I have ever seem one do you have a pic of one alive? they sound interesting
Jonathan Insect714


----------



## c bodicker (Mar 1, 2006)

cockroach killer


----------



## PA7R1CK (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice picture 



			
				c bodicker said:
			
		

> cockroach killer


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## JIMSONWEED (Mar 1, 2006)

Two more cockroach killers. Ciao.

Scolopendra S. Malaysia







Scolopendra G. var robusta







s'xcuse me, i have forget this one. S. gigantea var robusta eating....his molt.







Ciao.


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice juvi tackle Kirdec.  And some good eye candy Jimsonweed.  I get the feeling the centipede hobby is more popular in other countries compared to the US....I'm moving!  Ha!


----------



## cacoseraph (Mar 1, 2006)

JIMSONWEED said:
			
		

> s'xcuse me, i have forget this one. S. gigantea var robusta eating....his molt.
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao.



AHAHAHAHHAH!!!

that is very clever!!!

p.s. i see your namesake just about everyday here in CA 

eeek


----------



## JIMSONWEED (Mar 1, 2006)

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> p.s. i see your namesake just about everyday here in CA


Just look...don't try.....


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Mar 4, 2006)

Enjoy!!!





































Cheers
Carles

P.D: Really good nickname jimsonweed  But be carefully


----------



## 324r350 (Mar 4, 2006)

wow, fine job
amazing pictures from such an inexpensive camera


----------



## dirtborder4life (Mar 4, 2006)

*Feeding pics*

Nice pics androctonus.What is that pede eating in the first pic?


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 5, 2006)

dirtborder4life said:
			
		

> Nice pics androctonus.What is that pede eating in the first pic?


You weren't asking me but I like mysteries.  I'm going to guess that it's a big, headless grasshopper?  A pretty big one.  Diving in for the goods:drool: .


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes galapoheros it is a headless grashopper. 
Glad you like my pictures.


----------



## dirtborder4life (Mar 5, 2006)

*grasshopper*

Oh,i see now.I thought it was a fish with a gaping mouth at first :?


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 5, 2006)

dirtborder4life said:
			
		

> Oh,i see now.I thought it was a fish with a gaping mouth at first :?


Ha!  Yea, I see what you mean.  That leg on the side even looks like a fin.  And the edge/thorax(?) where the head used to be looks like a boney fish mouth.


----------



## JIMSONWEED (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi,

very nice pics androctonus, i think you are the winner of the "contest" for the moment :clap:. Just one question : what is the specie of the pede on the third pic, subsp. thaïland, subsp. vietnam? Great!

ciao.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Mar 6, 2006)

It is a Malasyan subspinipes. Winner me? it is because the great Steven and the great Vincent haven't post it here. 
Cheers
Carles


----------



## r4iney (Mar 6, 2006)

Androctonus_bic - what camera did you use? :clap:


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Mar 6, 2006)

Konika minolta dimage z10; very cheep for they quality.


----------



## 324r350 (Mar 6, 2006)

MartinMoeller said:
			
		

> Androctonus_bic - what camera did you use? :clap:


you can check that with exif info
most photo edit programs have the option
it gives info unless he changes the format or deleates the info or whatnot


----------



## kahoy (Mar 9, 2006)

they look like raping their pray


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Mar 9, 2006)

Damn it, now I want a pede!


----------



## cacoseraph (Mar 9, 2006)

Soulsick said:
			
		

> Damn it, now I want a pede!


ha!

this *is* a good thread!!!


----------



## crashergs (Mar 9, 2006)

thank you thank you  im the proud owner


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 15, 2006)

I feel bad because I dug up the pede I thought was on babies.  No babies .  I was curious and since I hadn't seen it since around October, I thought it might have gotten out too.  Oh well, hibernating season almost over anyway.  Here are a couple of pics.  This is a really clean looking pede.  My other adult is pretty scrappy looking.  I can still see that one through the glass.  I'm curious to see when it will come out of hibernation.


----------



## dirtborder4life (Mar 15, 2006)

*Heros*

Nice S.h.c. About how long is he?


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 15, 2006)

dirtborder4life said:
			
		

> Nice S.h.c. About how long is he?


That centipede is about 13" long...............................:liar: .  Ha!  I think it's 7".  Sure wish we could get more info on the "Ecuador" pede.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Mar 16, 2006)

WOW galapoheros; extremly nice first picture!!! Nice view of picture!!!
Nice pedes!!!


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 16, 2006)

Androctonus_bic said:
			
		

> WOW galapoheros; extremly nice first picture!!! Nice view of picture!!!
> Nice pedes!!!


Thanks.  Digital cameras ROCK don't they?  Don't have to worry about wasting film.  Eventually I get lucky after taking a bunch of pictures.


----------



## 324r350 (Mar 16, 2006)

Galapoheros said:
			
		

> Thanks.  Digital cameras ROCK don't they?  Don't have to worry about wasting film.  Eventually I get lucky after taking a bunch of pictures.


um, thats kinda the right attitude
nice centipede btw
heros casntaneiceps is definitely the next centipede im getting


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 16, 2006)

324r350 said:
			
		

> um, thats kinda the right attitude
> nice centipede btw
> heros casntaneiceps is definitely the next centipede im getting


Yea I kind of stated the obvious there, hehe.  It's just that digital cameras weren't available at the stores until I was in my late 20's, I think.  What a big change.  If your a teenager or even in your twenties....aahhhh, it's no big deal.  So much junk you had to go through just to get prints before digital was out.  What a pain that was.  I like S. h. castaneiceps.  But I'm ready for something else.  Not a whole lot to choose from in the US.  It's frustrating.  I found that centipede under a log by a lake.  I was just about to give up too.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Mar 17, 2006)

Yes guys; and whats up about video function of our picture camera?
We can also put videos of centipedes hunting thei preys.
Let's go to try it. What do you think?
Cheers
Carles


----------

